# Cheapest means of Travel from Dublin to Kildare (NAAS or NewBridge)



## bullworth (11 Jun 2011)

I have to be in Kildare during the week or as soon as possible for personal reasons. Specifically NAAS or NewBridge. At either location a relative can pick me up. Whats the cheapest way to get there and back from Dublin, bus or train etc  and how long is the journey ?
A bus ticket is probably going to be cheapest but are there cheaper companies going there than Bus Eireann and is it possible to cut the cost by taking a Dublin Bus to the outskirts of dublin and then connecting with a Bus Eireann etc type bus or do all departures leave from e.g Busaras ?
Frustratingly it seems the Bus Eireann and CIE phone lines arent manned on Saturdays so I have little idea of cost or journey time.


----------



## butlerowski (12 Jun 2011)

*Plenty of buses, not too expensive*

It seems that this site won't allow me to give you the link but to see the timetable on the bus eireann site ,it is here: 

1 click timetables/more info
2 click timetable regional services by county
3 scroll to county Kildare and it is number 126

Dublin to Naas fares:
Service 126
    6.40 : Adult Single
  10.40 : Adult Rtn
    8.40 : Adult Day Rtn
    4.00 : Child Single
    6.40 : Child Return
    5.50 : Child Day Rtn
    6.00 : Student Single
    9.00 : Student Rtn

Dublin to Newbridge Fares:
Service 126
    8.70 : Adult Single
  14.50 : Adult Rtn
  12.40 : Adult Day Rtn
    5.60 : Child Single
    9.30 : Child Return
    8.20 : Child Day Rtn
    6.80 : Student Single
  11.50 : Student Rtn

The website is tricky at first but all of the information is there, Bus Éireann via telephone is a waste of time, I phoned once when there were was flooding to check if there were any buses and it seemed that I knew more than they did.
 I don't know of any private buses.


----------



## RoyRover (12 Jun 2011)

Have you thought of hitching ?


----------



## bullworth (12 Jun 2011)

Thanks butlerowski , did you register a name just to help me ? 




RoyRover said:


> Have you thought of hitching ?



Not while you're on the roads lol


----------

